# Life-threatening problem with BMI- please help :'(



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

Last month my BMI was 15.1...already waaaaay too low. My height is 5ft 5.5'', and my weight at the time was 94lbs. Now, a month later, I have weighed myself and I am 91lbs, with a BMI of 14.7...This is bad.

I think I have an EDNOS. I find it difficult to eat, even though I am hungry . My parents don't know this, or about my SA so I cannot see a doctor- the 'have you got any related mental problems' question will probably come up, and I'm having problems with telling my parents. I plan to soon, though!

I've worked out that, if I continue at this rate (losing 3lbs per month) I will be 55lbs in a year. Thats a BMI of 8.9. Its impossible to live at that BMI. I've heard that BMI of 15 is dangerous, and there is a high risk of death...8.9 would be death by the sounds of things...

I'm soooooo worried :'(

What should I do?!


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

You really need to make an appointment with your doctor. You don't need to tell him/her about your SA at this point if you feel uncomfortable doing so; it's just important that you get help with your BMI issue. There's no point in making that more difficult for you than necessary.

For what it's worth, I had a similar issue for about a month when I was younger. It was nowhere near the same extent, but I had the same feeling of not being able to eat regardless of being really hungry, and already at a very low BMI (I think around 16 or 17). All I remember is that eating warm apple sauce helped. Have you tried drinking meal replacements in the meantime, like Ensure? That should help slow the weight loss.

Good luck


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

ilikebooks:1059833766 said:


> You really need to make an appointment with your doctor. You don't need to tell him/her about your SA at this point if you feel uncomfortable doing so; it's just important that you get help with your BMI issue. There's no point in making that more difficult for you than necessary.
> 
> For what it's worth, I had a similar issue for about a month when I was younger. It was nowhere near the same extent, but I had the same feeling of not being able to eat regardless of being really hungry, and already at a very low BMI (I think around 16 or 17). All I remember is that eating warm apple sauce helped. Have you tried drinking meal replacements in the meantime, like Ensure? That should help slow the weight loss.
> 
> Good luck


How long did your problem last? 
I stopped eating properly in october, because I was having a lot of problems at home. My dad was ill, I had just given up liking this boy because my friend liked him and I didn't want to get hurt (doesn't sound like much, but it brought down my hopes at a time I needed them), I had a maths exam and a tae kwon do grading coming up (lots of stress), my SA was getting really bad, I was growing distant from my friends, and both my grandma and my nannie had been hospitalized (I was told they could die). I felt so alone, and things have got a lot better (still not good, but better) since then- but I've continued with my poor eating. Even over christmas, I ate less than normal (I must be one of the rare people who lost weight over christmas). I wasn't measuring my BMI at that point.
The thing is, when I told my mum about it in november, she said I was just going through a spell of low appetite. When I told her again in january, she told me to stop being silly and that I was exaggerating. If i did tell her, I would get hell for it, and she would put even more pressure on me. Shes already controlling my life...


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Sounds like a rough time. Glad to hear things have gotten a little better 

Mine only lasted around a month. This was years ago when I was around 12, so I don't remember too much--all I remember is the feeling of being constantly hungry, yet repulsed by food. Like I said, I could only tolerate eating non-solids for a while.

Is there any way you can go to your doctor without your parents, maybe after school by bus? If not, make something up so that they'll make you an appointment and tell your doctor you want to have the appointment in private. I know in Canada once you're 14 the doctor is legally required to let you make your own decisions, but I don't know about where you live. You know your parents better than I do, so try to think of something they'd take you to the doctor for (maybe an ear infection, frequent headaches, etc.). At least once you're there, you can tell your doctor about the difficulties you're having with eating.

Also, depending where you live, you might be able to get help from a support phone line. They're usually free and won't show up on the phone bill.

But please, please, please in the meantime try to get your nutrients and calories somewhere. Milkshakes, meal replacements, anything--it's really important that you're getting protein, vitamins, and fats.

:hug


----------



## biffyclyroluver (Mar 4, 2012)

ilikebooks said:


> Sounds like a rough time. Glad to hear things have gotten a little better
> 
> Mine only lasted around a month. This was years ago when I was around 12, so I don't remember too much--all I remember is the feeling of being constantly hungry, yet repulsed by food. Like I said, I could only tolerate eating non-solids for a while.
> 
> ...


Hmm I suppose I could go to the doctors while 'going for a walk' with my friend one day...its just a few roads away  great idea!
And not sure when I would have time to phone a helpline- my parents are always in the house- but maybe I could use an email one...

You had *exactly *the same problem that I have, and I will try the meal replacement etc thing ASAP! Some days are better than others...lately I've tried eating a lot between meals. I'm not sure if its working or not, its too soon to tell.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have struggled with an EDNOS for most of my life. I don't eat enough either. I used to be 106-108lbs 5'10.5" throughout my teen years and felt horribly sick all the time. NO ONE it seems take undereating seriously, and if they do they think its cause you don't wanna be fat, when that has NOTHING to do with it(at least my problem). Doctor's are numbskulls when it comes to this, they will try to trivialize your problem. This is where anger and saying enough is enough. 

They wouldn't listen to me, at so many points. I even just said that I would literally go commit suicide or they could choose to get off their asses and help. I had to self-medicate with doctor's scripts using Zyprexa as well as lifestyle changes. The Zyprexa will increase your appetite by 50 fold, regardless if you were already hungry before.

Appetite doesn't just mean hunger, it also relates to the taste and capacity to eat, sadly few doctors or people know this. The Zyprexa actually made food taste better than the previous taste of the cardboard box it came in, I could eat a LOT more without ever getting full. I went from not being able to finish a big mac to eating 3 double big macs, large fry and large drink and running out of money before I was full. Before treating this condition, I would NEVER consume anywhere near this supposed 2000 calorie a day diet people speak of, 1000 calories if I was lucky.

Before treatment it would seem like food took FOREVER to finish. I went from 106 lbs or so to 166 lbs after 3-4 years. My eating disorder really is the bane of my existence, and I am still struggling, but not as much, since going off Zyprexa and other appetite stims.


----------



## This is my Life (Mar 30, 2012)

My ex-gf had an eating disorder. She would get really anxious when around food and could at most nibble at it. I was sure she consumed just the bare minimal calories and nutrients per day, if not less, through supplements and protein shakes. Anything she ate she felt like vomiting and was really selective. But for the life of me I can't remember what was the name of her condition, but she got emitted to a clinic to help her deal with the problem. Definitely go see your family doctor to get a diagnosis.


----------

